# Problems With Website



## Coach

Have had this message popping up for the last few days.  Seem to only be on Sycamore Pride

Internet Explorer has stopped trying to restore this website. It appears that the website continues to have a problem.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

I use Chrome and have no problems


----------



## BankShot

Same w/Firefox...


----------



## Coach

BankShot said:


> Same w/Firefox...



Thanks. I downloaded Firefox and seems to be working well.  Guess I have been an Internet Explorer fan for way too long?


----------



## bluestreak

IE sucks. Only Microsoft's market power keeps that POC relevant.


----------



## Daveinth

If  IE is still your preferred  browser try these steps to restore IE 
1.Open IE
2. Go to the tools Icon on at the upper right and click on that .
3 Scroll down to Internet Options and click .
4. Click on the advanced Tab.
5. Click on Reset IE to default settings . 
6.You will need to  restart IE .. 
Often times people get toolbars which alter their Internet explorer settings without them ever knowing. I would recommend if you still use IE and have  3rd party toolbars installed on your computer  that you uninstall them via your control panel.
I hope this solves your problem .


----------



## sdjessie

MS Advertising and loaded on some PCs still give IE fair usage in the UNited STates compared to the more secure Chrome browser. In Jan of 2009 I.E had a usage rate of 59.57% and it is down currently to 38.06% while in Jan. of 2009 Chrome only had a usage rate of 3.03% bit it currently is 29.71%.But in other countries the trend change is even more dramatic ... for example in India in Jan of 2009 IE usage was 56.6% ( about same as it was in USA) and is currently only 14.6% while Chrome was 7.74% in Jan of 2009 and is currently 51.26%. To check iut browsers comparisons or mobile operating system trends or many other things the source is:
http://gs.statcounter.com/

    It is interesting that looking at WORLDWIDE ( all countries) that Chrome  usage is 41.87% compared to IE at 27.31% ... open source products are gaining in many parts of the world. Safari currenty sits at 8.6%.


----------

